
I'm terrified I'm not cut out for this - lasiyo90
I understand you guys get these posts daily, but I&#x27;m still gonna write this. I think I mostly need to vent and if someone cares enough to reply then great, if not, no worries.<p>I&#x27;m in an apprenticeship for this large company in the Bay Area. Me and another apprentice are building an app over the next couple of months. I know that they hired us and expect us to not know anything but I can&#x27;t help but freak out right now. I&#x27;m waaaay overwhelmed by what we&#x27;re building. There&#x27;s so much shit I have 0 clue about and this weekend I spent it all in my room reading docs and doing tutorials hoping I can somewhat understand how i&#x27;m gonna do xyz feature.<p>I don&#x27;t know how I&#x27;m gonna manage this, after this app we&#x27;re gonna be working with a team and i&#x27;m so nervous I won&#x27;t be able to complete tickets and of being incompetent.<p>Someone tell me they&#x27;ve been through this before and made it out. This weekend was so rough for me mentally and emotionally.
======
algaeontoast
It’s gonna be alright man. Just keep doing your best and don’t be afraid to
ask for help.

